# Clutch Starter Switch



## Beanue (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi Everyone, I have a Nortrac/foton/lovol 254 all the same and I have checked the starter and solenoid and both seem to check out OK so it has to be in the clutch switch or the ignition switch. Now the problem does anyone know where the clutch switch is located, my Old retired Jinma was under the tractor and easy to access but I have not been able to to locate the one on my Tractor it works intermittently and I don't want to wire around it buy correct the problem. It appears to be inside the dash which I really don't want to remove unless there is no other way any advice would be appreciated.

Larry


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Are you sure your tractor has a clutch safety switch?, one would imagine that the wiring and switch contact should be in close proximity to the clutch linkages to enable the switching contact to be made for starting, if there is no wiring around the clutch linkages or for that matter going into the bell housing, then you can assume there is no clutch safety switch.

Is there a safety switch on the gear shift that may be faulty?.

And a wiring diagram really helps in these types of situations.


----------



## Beanue (Jul 16, 2021)

FredM said:


> Are you sure your tractor has a clutch safety switch?, one would imagine that the wiring and switch contact should be in close proximity to the clutch linkages to enable the switching contact to be made for starting, if there is no wiring around the clutch linkages or for that matter going into the bell housing, then you can assume there is no clutch safety switch.
> 
> Is there a safety switch on the gear shift that may be faulty?.
> 
> And a wiring diagram really helps in these types of situations.


I do have a clutch start switch; I contacted the Mechanic that had done some warranty work on my tractor for Northern Tool yesterday and he told me I would have to remove the dash as the switch is at the top of the clutch mechanism and not on the bottom which he said he would change if he owned the tractor. He said with the hood raised that there is a square tubing bent the same as the hood and he thought he remembered there are 5 bolts that hold the dashboard in place and then I can get to the switch and see if it actually is the problem, so I will post after I remove the dashboard


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I will be interested to see your photo when you get that far.


----------



## Beanue (Jul 16, 2021)

FredM said:


> I will be interested to see your photo when you get that far.


I will do that not sure if it will be this week as I have a lot on my plate, but for sure within the next 2 weeks, It starts when it want too so the mechanic thought it might be the switch is sticking open


----------



## Always something (6 mo ago)

FredM said:


> Are you sure your tractor has a clutch safety switch?, one would imagine that the wiring and switch contact should be in close proximity to the clutch linkages to enable the switching contact to be made for starting, if there is no wiring around the clutch linkages or for that matter going into the bell housing, then you can assume there is no clutch safety switch.
> 
> Is there a safety switch on the gear shift that may be faulty?.
> 
> And a wiring diagram really helps in these types of situations.


Natural safety switch?


----------



## philt (Sep 25, 2021)

Beanue said:


> Hi Everyone, I have a Nortrac/foton/lovol 254 all the same and I have checked the starter and solenoid and both seem to check out OK so it has to be in the clutch switch or the ignition switch. Now the problem does anyone know where the clutch switch is located, my Old retired Jinma was under the tractor and easy to access but I have not been able to to locate the one on my Tractor it works intermittently and I don't want to wire around it buy correct the problem. It appears to be inside the dash which I really don't want to remove unless there is no other way any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Larry


Late with the reply but the clutch switch on my FT404 in underneath and operater by the rod connected to the clutch lever.


----------



## Beanue (Jul 16, 2021)

According to the mechanic that worked on my tractor he said it was behind the dashboard as I couldn't see one underneath so yesterday I loosened the dashboard and found it as the mechanic had said so I wired around it and that didn't help so there is a clicking sound but it is coming from what I believe is a relay also behind the dashboard, so new question is there a relay that also has something to do with the starting?


----------

